# About how long does it take for a review to be posted?



## CatLovers (Sep 6, 2007)

About how long does it take for a review to get posted?  I submitted a review for a CA resort on Monday and got an automated response right away saying that it had been received.  However, it is not posted yet, and it may just be that the moderator for that board is away.  At what point should I follow up directly with the moderator to ensure that the review has been received?


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 6, 2007)

if it has been more than a few days...you are more than welcome to politely ask the moderator about the review.

Generally the number one cause for reviews not being submitted within a timely fashion is the TUG RESORT ID not being input on the review.

This puts the review in the unassigned queue and the review manager doesnt even see it until one of us goes in and manually assigns the review to the appropriate review area.

I do not know if this is the case with your review as you didnt give the resort name =)


----------



## CatLovers (Sep 6, 2007)

I did not submit a TUG resort ID, but I did submit at RCI ID - it is 5850 - Shell Vacation Club at the Donatello in San Francisco.  If nothing gets posted by the weekend, I'll drop a quick note to the moderator.  Thanks TUG Improvements guy!


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 6, 2007)

anytime!  =)


----------



## Keitht (Sep 6, 2007)

Many of the reps only add reviews once a week, generally at weekends so unless the rep is actually on vacation I would suspect it will appear shortly.
A few of us either don't have a proper life or simply have more time on our hands and often post them within 24 hours of receipt.     Any delay in posting the reviews to the database should not be taken as a lack of interest in the review.  We all greatly appreciate the effort members put into them.


----------

